# Compact megazoom reviews



## jazzbass (May 22, 2011)

What source do you trust for digital camera reviews. I need to buy one and have been looking them up on PCmag anda Cnet and these seem to disagree especially when it comes to the quality of low light pictures.

I am a writer, but need to take pictures for a couple websites over the course of the next year. I write about wine and am taking pictures in cellars (low light), at wine dinners (low light) and of vineyards (white balance issues, need zoom). Because I am conducting interviews I can't really get into 'thinking' about photography, also I have a notebook and a digital voice recorder, so I really want a compact, superzoom, with as good low-light pictures as I can get from a compact, and preferably decent battery life. I don't really need the GPS, and I rather have some manual control. I think I want the ability to shoot raw, because one thing I'm pretty sure I'll get into is editing. 

Obvious choices: Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX5V, Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS7, Nikon Coolpix S9100, Canon PowerShot SX230 HS or... Leica V-Lux 20.

But for example on the Panasonic, PCmag says it takes great low light pics, and Cnet says it doesn't?????

Am I crazy not to go with the Leica, I've read plenty of reviews that said it is underwhelming and low light pics are bad, other says it's great???

The Sony actually seems to fit my needs, but it's Sony? I've had 2 Sony cameras. The first was this inexpensive little point and shoot that took brilliant low light photos which I used for 7 years and absolutely loved, I stupidly let my ex have it when we broke up. I replaced it with a fancier Sony (forget which model and can't look it up 'cause I left it at work) which I hate. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Zrock (May 23, 2011)

Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ


----------



## Drake (May 23, 2011)

Zrock said:


> Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ


Sadly dpreview.com hasn't been reviewing many P&S cameras for a while. I wouldn't trust PCmag, Cnet, or any computer site when it comes to camera reviews. They usually review cameras more in terms of a gadget than real photographic value. Try sites like cameralabs.com, imaging-resource.com or dcresource.com


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2011)

Compact megazooms incorporate many inherent design compromises to achieve megazoom range.

Consequently, they do everything, but do none of it well.


----------



## Orrin (May 25, 2011)

I like this site for reviews.....Steves Digicams - Digital Camera Reviews, Camera News, and Photography Information


----------



## ghache (May 25, 2011)

i always read tons of reviews of the same product.


----------

